# Continental Giant Rabbit Breeding



## jodiesgiantrabbits (Aug 22, 2010)

I am purchasing a Continental Giant Rabbit from a breeder getting rid of her stock and she is 18months old, I have read conflicting advice about how old is too old and am looking for advice on breeding her, i already have homes for 10 kits should she have that many and I would be keeping any left overs, is she too old at 18 months??


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 22, 2010)

Moving to Rabbitry where you'll get more help.


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 22, 2010)

Hmm.
It is usually recommended that a rabbit be bred before they are 1 year old.
However, very large breed rabbits develop more slowly than small breeds, so it may still be worth a try to breed her. 

We do have a few people here who are very familiar with giant rabbits and should be able to help you further.


----------



## Jaded (Aug 22, 2010)

Breed her before she is a year old (9-10 months) otherwise her pelvus bones will close up, and cause birth difficalties.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a doe that kindled her first litter this past May at 18 months of age. (And it wasn't for lack of trying!) 

I would definitely give her a chance, as long as she isn't overweight, is in good condition and is overall healthy. Of course, my suggestion would be to breed her right away... or at least start trying. It may take a few tries...have patience with her.


----------



## jodiesgiantrabbits (Aug 23, 2010)

She has alreay had a litter with her last owner, but i wasnt sure if the pelvic bones still fuse over a year even after having a litter??


----------



## lelanatty (Aug 23, 2010)

*jodiesgiantrabbits wrote: *


> She has alreay had a litter with her last owner, but i wasnt sure if the pelvic bones still fuse over a year even after having a litter??


If she has already had a litter she should do perfectly fine. The reason we like to breed them before 1 year is so that their pelvic bones do not fuse together and they can have litters very easily.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 23, 2010)

The pelvic bones really don't totally "fuse"... they just become less pliable. If she has already had a litter, it's definitely worth a try. The only question would be if she has built up any fatty deposits around the Uterine Horns, that would prevent conception.

Let us know when you get her and if she is willing to breed. We are all interested!


----------



## jodiesgiantrabbits (Aug 23, 2010)

I got her yesterday, and she appears fine, i cant see any fatty deposits or obvious problems.

thank you for your help


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 23, 2010)

You wouldn't see the fatty deposits around the Uterine horns... it's generally a diet/age related issue. But time will tell!


----------



## butsy (Aug 23, 2010)

picturesssss   ?


----------



## jodiesgiantrabbits (Aug 24, 2010)

I would but im not sure how???


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 24, 2010)

Check out the "How to..." link. It'll give you specific instructions. Not hard once you go through it... (And it would be wonderful to see your pictures!)


----------



## Jaded (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes give her a try at breeding, if shes had a litter before she'll be perfectly fine


----------

